# So now MY Redpoints bred!



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Suprise, suprise!
As expected to happen....but a bit sooner than I thought, one pair of my Honduran "Red Points" have spawned and have free-swimming fry. Good thing I checked because of their behaviour. I was going to be syphoning right in the area they were!

Anyhow, took a few pics just so's you can see the little cuties. Mom is only about half an inch SL herself.


















































The pair are rigorously defending the area against the other 4 Redpoints, but at least in a 120 they have plenty of "keep away" space.

Martin.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

awww, how adorable. Congratz "dad"!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn!! Great pics to


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> Suprise, suprise!
> As expected to happen....but a bit sooner than I thought, one pair of my Honduran "Red Points" have spawned and have free-swimming fry. Good thing I checked because of their behaviour. I was going to be syphoning right in the area they were!
> 
> Anyhow, took a few pics just so's you can see the little cuties. Mom is only about half an inch SL herself.
> ...


Oooooooohhhh Now I know which Martin you are (I'm so dim)...

Took me awhile to put together the M.T and the loaches...
I rubbed both brain cells together real hard though and figured it out


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking good! Now the baby machine will kick into full gear! I can't keep up with my pair.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The Honduran Redpoints finally have a decent sized brood. I reckon around 40 or so. They just started free-swimming properly yesterday.



















Lets see how many make it this time. From 3 previous broods, I have one baby. It's a different father this time, so we'll see if he's better than the other guy was.

Martin.


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

So beautiful. Happy for you (and the new family).


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

Very nice!!!!

Excellent pictures too! Thanks for sharing.

Al


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya i always love the pictures... :3

Thats awesome..


----------

